# My new" Old " Glass display cabinet .



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

I just finished work today as it was an easy one surprisingly as we have been swamped with too much work of late. About a month ago my wife and I found this old 1911 display cabinet which has one drawer,and a large wooden cabinet in the bottom, along with 3 glass and one wooden display shelves on the top. This is one of three in my home where recently I have moved some my favorite,rare and quite old glass to. A lot of the early glass works from around the United States and one in Germany are represented in this cabinet.

  From Germany the glass works of Johan Peter Wentzel ( Peterstahl Wald Glas) 1710 to 1743, In New Jersey in the Southern part of the state the following glass factories are represented in the cabinet. The United Glass Manufactory of Caspar Wistar 1739 to 1780, Glass house New Jersey the Stangers brothers 1779 to 1783,The Heston and Carpenter Works ( The same works  as the Stangers) 1784 to 1803,The Olive Glass works the same one as the Heston Carpenter 1803 to 1815, The Isabella glass works of Thomas Stanger Old Brooklyn 1831 to 1868, Christian Stanger at Malaga 1810 to 1820 later the same factory was operated by Daniel Miller from 1821 to 1830 when he sold the works to John G Rosenbaum and the Famous Thomas Whitney 1831 to 1883,The Capewell Glass works in Camden City 1848 to 1860, In Northern New Jersey the glass factory of George Dummer of Jersey city 1824 to 1862.  

 In the state of Pennsylvania the following works are represented.The American Flint Glass Manufactory of Wilhem Henry Stighil ( Stiegel ) Elizabeth Furnace and Manheim 1763 to 1774, The Philadelphia Glass works in Northern Liberties ( Now Kensington Philadelphia ) of  Towars and Leycock 17 71 to 1773 and then John Elliot 1774 to 1796, The new Stourbridge Flint glass works of John Stourbridge in Pittsburgh ( 1823 to 1838) Benjamin Bakewell ( 1809  to  1813 ) later Bakewell Page and Bakewell  (1813 to 1827 ) 

 From the State of Maryland the Glass works Of John Frederick Amelung 1782 to 1796 From the state of Massachusetts the Glass Works of Boston & Sandwich Glass Company 1826 to 1888 , The New England Glass company of East Cambridge 1818 to 1880,Thomas Caines Phoenix glass works 1811 to 1857 ,From The State of Rhode Island the Providence Flint Glass Works (1830â€“33), In New Hampshire the Keen Glass works (1815 to 1842). In New York State the Redford Glass works ( 1831 to 1851 ) and the Lancaster glass works 1840 to 1860 .


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

3.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

4.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

5. From the William J Elsholz ( who assembled one of the greatest glass collections ever in America ) a rare New England Glass Company pressed glass ship Lacy salt 1825 to 1840.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

6. From the left to right, a Stiegel tumbler from the wolf family of Manheim Pa.,A very rare Neal listed NE1a New England Glass Company milk glass with fiery opalescent mottling Lacy salt dish,The green picket fence type salt is a rare Jersey City George Dummer made Neal listed  JY1a Lacy salt and to the right of it is a looped Green and milk glass South Jersey type egg.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

7. In the back corner is a Isabella made double handled pitcher,in front of it is the Wald glas creamer with white threading from the glass works of Johan Peter Wentzel Peterstahl in Germany,in front of it is a rare Neal Listed BT-9 New England Glass company ship.


----------



## glass man (Jun 12, 2012)

NICE STEVE MAN!!I have long wanted one of those salt boats..especially in cobalt..JAMIE


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

8. Thanks Jamie,
 From Left to right, an early glass ink well either from Wistarburgh or Glassboro,a large Marriage pitcher or glass from the Malaga Glass works of Christian stanger,in front of it is the Wistar made scent bottle,A Wistarburgh made Dog drinking vessel which I have shown often at this forum,In the right rear corner a Lancaster made Lily pad pitcher and it front of it a Wistarburgh made Green footed Tumbler or drinking glass


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

9.Left to right A tall 9 inches in height Bakewell made flint glass fancy drinking glass,behind it in the corner is a Lancaster Glass works threaded pitcher,in the middle at the bottom is a Capewell made Iron pontiled glass hat,behind it is a Thomas Cain Phoenix glass works made three ringed decanter ,in front of it are two wine glasses the one on the left is a very early South Jersey made glass and the taller one on the right is a Stiegel made air twist wine bowl.On the bottom right is a lacy made cup plate depicting a man and a woman arguing on it.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

10. In the rear left to right The Cain decanter,an early plain half post bottle with a stopper,a Stiegel made wine bottle with a tulip and flowers engraved on it,In the right rear corner a South Jersey made clear flint glass threaded pitcher.In the middle row you have the Stiegel made air twist glass,a footed compote flint glass Pittsburgh made,and to its right another early South Jersey made wine glass and last a very early South jersey made double handled yellowy green vase. On the bottom left to right are two Lacy cup plates the arguing couple, and one with Henry Clay's bust.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

11. Left to right A Wistarburgh made bowl,a Philadelphia Glass works Kensington made creamer,a tall Stiegel made wine glass,a Stiegel made Master salt,and in the front are two more Lacy Cup plates one with hearts and one with an American eagle each made at the sandwich glass works in Mass. 1830 to 1840.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

12. From the left is a large Whitney glass works made glass hat whimsey,in the right rear is a Wistar made bowl,a Boston and sandwich clear lacy salt and a New England Area Dived Salt Neal Listed DI-17 Dark cobalt,this is the only known example of this salt in cobalt Blue as Neal lists it in only amber.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

13. A recent pick up and I love the way this picture came out,a Boston And Sandwich Co.Chariot Lacy salt,Neal Listed CT-1 Opaque Blue Very rare.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

14. A one of a kind seahorse Wistarburgh scent or bosom bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

15. The Malaga Marriage pitcher.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

16. A closeup of the New England Area Divided Salt, Neal Listed DI-17 Dark cobalt Blue Lacy salt


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

17. Another one of a kind Lacy salt from the Pittsburgh Glass Works of Bakewell Neal Listed RD-19 in a Unique color Peacock Green. This is the only known example of this salt. Or is it ABN green [8D]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

18. Another Providence Rhode Island Lacy salt.This is one of the larger Lacy salts. Anything made at the Providence Flint glass Company is considered rare.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

19. The early South Jersey made footed pale Yellowy green double handled vase.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

20 The last glass picture. The Henry Clay Lacy salt.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 12, 2012)

In closing,

  I have reached the end of collecting new material and my last acquisitions will be two historical flasks from forum Member Jim Sinsley ( botlguy ) who by the way is a great guy and has an amazing historical flask collection. My own collection is large in size and at times is all consuming. Available Real estate in my house is prohibiting any additional glass at this time or the foreseeable future. I love the old glass and it has been very fun to acquire and it has been great interacting with all of you the last 6 years with like interests. I have learned a lot of history,both bottle and glass related and a lot of non-glass history. 

  I was never taught in school the importance of our early glass factories and how they helped to shape industry in our young nation. It is time to sit back and appreciate what I have rather then just keep adding to it. I will be creating a cataloged system to keep track of everything in my collection. There will be a large write up at this forum and some small movies of the Glass factory sites scattered around South Jersey I have been visiting so I am not going away completely from this site.

  I may start a web site on early glass in the future as has been suggested by folks on this forum . A lot of things are tugging for my attention and I need to start addressing those first. Thanks for viewing, and if you have any questions regarding glass with which you think I can be helpful to you don't be shy I can be reached via email through this forum and I will get back to you as promptly as possible. Thanks everyone who has schooled me when I needed to be,[]taught me new information and shared their own personal knowledge and who have become good friends in the process.[] I wish everyone here the very best at collecting  glass as it is a great hobby. Ill stop in from time to time but this is my new hobby, getting the person in the middle of this photo ( My Son ) set in life !! If it is anything like the first twelve years I am in for a doozy of a time!!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Steve,  I always wondered where you kept your collection.  That looks like a great case to keep some pieces in.   It means even more to realize what they are with what they look like.
 RED Matthews


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice.  Ich liebe das Ei


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 12, 2012)

> A one of a kind seahorse Wistarburgh scent or bosom bottle.


 
 that's an interesting thing, how do you imagine they used it?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 12, 2012)

> I may start a web site on early glass in the future as has been suggested by folks on this forum


 
 that should be a very cool creation with your level of glass passion. Looking forward to it.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> 8. Thanks Jamie,
> From Left to right, an early glass ink well either from Wistarburgh or Glassboro,a large Marriage pitcher or glass from the Malaga Glass works of Christian stanger,in front of it is the Wistar made scent bottle,A Wistarburgh made Dog drinking vessel which I have shown often at this forum,In the right rear corner a Lancaster made Lily pad pitcher and it front of it a Wistarburgh made Green footed Tumbler or drinking glass


 
 Hey Steve,

 Thanks for this personal tour of your new display case. A tremendous amount of beautiful vessels to drink in, in one sitting.

 I'm bowled over by the rigareed beauty of the ink and the sea horse scent. If you have the time and inclination to further photo and talk about those guys, I'd be delighted.

 Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks Matt,the scent bottle was supposedly carried in the woman's Bosom and filled with some sort of salt that had a strong flowery perfume smell to it which masked the bath less body scent which as you know everyone had in those days. Id imagine it smelled like one big nursing home mess hall when the founding fathers assembled in a hot and humid Pennsylvania State house to figure out this freedom thing we like so much. What a price to pay[] I have bought the domain name and have a host for the web site it will come into view soon enough. Stephen thank you and let us know when your tribute to your pet is complete.
 I cant get the song feed Jake out of my head now!! Surf I will dig out some more tomorrow as I label each bottle I will take a picture or two and post them here at the forum.Thanks for being a good friend Surf. Red Matthews I will show you the main bottle cabinet in a few days.


----------



## PASodas (Jun 13, 2012)

Steve, I will miss your posts dearly, for both the education and the humor.  Who else can describe an entire episode of Judge Judy as if we were there in the courtroom[].  Your photo-documentary on Dyottville caused me to visit the site for myself.  Plus, your the only weatherman I trust.  Good luck with the website, I'm looking forward to it!

 Jeff


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for everything you do for this site SteveO.  Best of luck in all you do for/with your son.  I trust you will be lurking around this site and still posting a bit, but not buying?

 PD


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 14, 2012)

Steve.....?  Best of luck whatever you end up doing.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Joe, probably getting a second job to help finance my off springs college and Ice Hockey[&:]. I will still post here at the forum from time to time like this evening for instance a lot of calls for my taste in glass.I will let you all know when the web site is completed.


----------



## glass man (Jun 14, 2012)

I LOVE YOU BROTHER STEVE!!PRAY FOR US AS WE WILL YALL!PLEASE ALSO COME BACK FROM TIME TO TIME TO GIVE ME A "BEATLE'S FIX"..AS WELL AS BOTTLES!!THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH FOR ALL YOU HAVE DONE!!JAMIE


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 15, 2012)

Not leaving completely Jamie ,I will post from time to time. I hope you and Nina are both well now and will continue to stay healthy.


----------



## capsoda (Jun 15, 2012)

Great glass Steve. Good thing the kid looks more like his mom...[sm=lol.gif]
 Great looking family. 

 I quite trying to display my glass. We wouldn't be able to walk. Hope to have a new house in the near future with a bottle room. The wife said I could forget that but I am a sly fellow and I think I can get a bottle room.

 Now comes the hard part of you sons life...for you. I hated to have to stand by and watch my 3 make mistakes. It is even harder when you told them what would happen and they do it anyway but they are adults.

 Good luck and Gods blessings...you'll be back!!!


----------

